# 1/4 pint Milk bottle



## creich9 (Oct 7, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the what the  facination with these bottles are. I was in 2 seperate antigue stores in Alton IL. and saw 1 in each store and they were asking 35 to 40 dollars for them. Are they that rare to garner that price?  Here is one that I have in my collection it has a crack in it near the mouth of the bottle


----------



## waskey (Oct 7, 2009)

well ive always thought the 1/4 pint milks were cool but most are not worth a whole lot unless they are rare locals not all dairies used them so i would say they are scarcer than any of the other sizes but value depends on the specific bottle


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 7, 2009)

Antique stores may not be the best judge of value either. I saw a bottle (that I have a couple dozen of) on sale at one for $200. My guess is that $20 would have been on the high side. The size of those milks is neat. You almost never see them - and even then, they are often unembossed. However, all things being equal, I agree that rarity (i.e. small town) and condition are more important than the size.


----------



## coboltmoon (Oct 7, 2009)

Â¼ Pints or gills are a rare size. I have sold common gills for $20. As long as it has a town and state it is a desirable bottle. Generally the smaller the town the better.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 7, 2009)

All things equal, they are worth theveral timeth more than their better growed up brethren [8|]


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 9, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: creich9
> 
> Can anyone tell me the what the facination with these bottles are?
> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> ...


----------



## glass man (Oct 9, 2009)

STRANGE THINGS BOUT ANTIQUE MALLS,SHOPS IS THEY DON'T ALWAYS KNOW WHAT THEY GOT AND IT IS THE OPPOSITE OF WAY OVER PRICED! I FOUND A STONE WARE GALLON JUG THAT HAD A SCOTTISH LOOKING GUY [HAS ON A KILT] THROWING A STONE,SOME KIND OF  COMPETITION. BOUGHT IT FOR $22 AND SOLD IT FOR $100 AND IT WAS PROBABLY WORTH MORE.

 ALSO BOUGHT A INDIAN FIG SYRUP FROM QUITMAN GA. FOR $3 IN THE 70S SOLD IT FOR A HUNDRED DOLLARS TO A WELL KNOWN GA. COLLECTOR THAT STILL HAS IT.
 SO DON'T ASSUME NOTHING TO BE GAINED BY GOING TO AN ANTIQUE STORE/MALL AND ALL WILL BE OVER PRICED. IT GIVES A CERTAIN SATIFACTION TO MAKE MONEY OFF AN ITEM FROM AN ANTIQUE STORE/MALL! [&:] JAMIE


----------

